# Transformatori >  Sven sps- 858 transformātors

## Janis

5.1 kanālu PC akustikai izcepies transformātora sekundārais tinums, kas mani galīgi nepārsteidz dēļ viņa  mazajiem izmēriem un drošinātāja neesamības. Kur varētu nopirkt vai atrast viņa parametrus, lai zinātu kādu tur ielikt vietā?  
Shēma  neatbilst internetā atrastajai, viss būvēts uz TDA2030A galos+ LM1875 sabam  un priekšpastriprinatājā  4558-ās. Viens jaudīgāks tinums ar izvadu viduspunktā- "galu" barošanai un otrs - priekšpastiprinātāja un saba filtra barošanai. Ciparu kombinācijas 15023036621 meklēšana nedeva nekādus rezultātus.
Gabarīti dzelžiem - 5,5 cm augtums, 6,5 platums un 4,5 cm.

----------


## Isegrim

Tak izčeko tos spriegumus, un tad varēs ko piemeklēt. 2030 parasti barojas ar 15 V plecā, _opamps_ tāpat. 1875 tur vairāk. Datu lapas tak pieejamas. Skaties drīzāk serdes šķērsgriezumu, ne gabarītus! Sekundārie parasti _neizcepas_. Ja primārais vesels un serde jaucama, var pārtīt - samērā maz vijumu, resnāka drāts un starplikas nav vajadzīgas.

----------


## JDat

Es tādos gadījumos paskatos mikreņu datasheet, elektrolītu spriegumus un no tā izsedzinu kādi ir sekundārie spriegumi. Par cik tik vienkārši neatradīsi trafu ar vairākiem sekundārajiem spriegumiem (ebay nemāku lietot), tad uzliktu divus trafiņus, kur katrs trafiņam ir savs divpolārais spriegums sekundārajā tinumā. Protams, var būt problēmas ar vietu tunbiņu iekšienē, tāpēc būs jāimprovizē.

----------


## acdcpcb

Varu piedavat partinamo trafinu ar visu drati. Man bija doma satasit pastiprinataju uz tda2030 kuru atsutija no ebaja.Pa simbolisku cenu.

----------

